# Bovine Nutrition and Feeding Rules of Thumb



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 11, 2013)

WildRoseBeef submitted a new resource:

Bovine Nutrition and Feeding Rules of Thumb - Nutrition and feeding rules of thumb



> Here's some basic rules of thumb to remember for general feeding and watering concerns (not in order):
> 
> Average rate of intake for maintenance is around 2 to 2.5% of a bovine's body weight per day on a dry-matter basis.
> To estimate as-fed rate of intake, factor in moisture of the feed into how much feed a cow will eat per day or as a percentage of her body weight. (e.g., A cow will consume 10% of her body weight in grass if it is around 80% moisture)
> Lactating cows require 50%...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## peterpuck (Nov 12, 2013)

Very interesting stuff. Some of it, I didn't know. I learned something today that I didn't know yesterday.  That makes it a successful day. Thank you.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks Peter.  The resource I'm working on are by no means complete, as I will most likely be updating or adding information as regularly as I can.


----------

